

Interview with Google co-founder and CEO Larry Page - marban
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/3173f19e-5fbc-11e4-8c27-00144feabdc0.html#axzz3I753xGTR

======
porter
To quote Paul Graham on why we need rich people (like Larry Page):

"You need rich people in your society not so much because in spending their
money they create jobs, but because of what they have to do to get rich. I'm
not talking about the trickle-down effect here. I'm not saying that if you let
Henry Ford get rich, he'll hire you as a waiter at his next party. I'm saying
that he'll make you a tractor to replace your horse."

